# Kokanee



## REELDEAL (Aug 25, 2017)

Anyone have some tips for Kokanee fishing in electric lake. Does Kokanee go after the same trolling lures that trout do? Thanks!!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Depends on the lure. I find trout like kokanee gear more than kokanee like general trout gear.

Kokanee fishing isnt about replicating a food source, its about pissing them off for an aggression strike.

-DallanC


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I find trout like kokanee gear more than kokanee like general trout gear.


Yep! If you are going to fish specifically for kokanee, then you should be using tackle that is specifically designed for kokanee. This kokanee specific tackle will also catch trout. I went up to Rockport in July with a friend and we caught 25 rainbows in 4 hours trolling squids behind dodgers (kokanee tackle). And yes, I know there are no kokanee in Rockport. :mrgreen:


----------



## musisilva (Sep 10, 2017)

Yeah I've caught a few, try a pink hoochy


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Just a reminder........
To further protect kokanee during their spawning season, anglers are reminded that they may not possess kokanee salmon in Utah from Sept. 10 through Nov. 30.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Now's a GREAT time to take the family for a sunday drive and look at them in the capture pens. Its cool to see how many come up the river.


-DallanC


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Just a reminder........
> To further protect kokanee during their spawning season, anglers are reminded that they may not possess kokanee salmon in Utah from Sept. 10 through Nov. 30.


I'd also like to SUGGEST that because of their higher mortality rate (30% or higher) that you don't target them during this time frame. You will HAVE to release them and about a third of them are going to die. Again, its just a suggestion in the interest of continuing the resource.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I stop fishing kokanee lakes in mid August, take the family to higher, cooler country for trout and family camping. Come Sept, its hunting season so I'm usually done fishing until freezeup.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is funny in how one state Utah manages their kokanee and limits the take to 4 fish and protects them for 2 months when a neighboring state Colorado has a limit of 10 fish along with allowing snagging during the spawning season.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I could only imagine what a joke it would look like snagging Kokanee in the triputaries. Im glad they close them down

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Critter said:


> It is funny in how one state Utah manages their kokanee and limits the take to 4 fish and protects them for 2 months when a neighboring state Colorado has a limit of 10 fish along with allowing snagging during the spawning season.





> Porcupine Reservoir, Cache County
> • Limit 12 trout and salmon, only 4 may be rainbow, cutthroat or brown trout (a combined total). To take 12 fish, you must possess at least 8 salmon.


I guess it depends on how successful they are at reproducing. Too many Kokanee at Porcuipine. I don't know about snagging, but if it would reduce their numbers it wouldn't hurt. You can have 12 Kokanee at Porcupine. If they are struggling to maintain the number of Kokanee in a body of water, then they limit you to 4.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------

